# Mid February hive check photos



## pen (May 17, 2013)

the 60 degree temps last week provided welcome, but short lasting, relief to winter for both the bees and us


----------



## pen (May 17, 2013)




----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

I love seeing pictures of happy, healthy bees! Thanks for posting.


----------



## A'sPOPPY (Oct 13, 2010)

Great photos!
If you don't mind answering.
1. How much stores in top deep starting winter? and how much now?
2. Whats in bottom deep now?


----------



## pen (May 17, 2013)

Both top and bottom deeps were pretty full going in to winter. I didn't take any racks out to look the day we added patties and took the photos, but both still have pretty good heft to them. I am feeding the winter patties each time it warms up as insurance. Both hives were flying well during that warm stretch we had last week


----------



## A'sPOPPY (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks, I always take note when and how people in KY winter their bees.


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

Nice pics Pen. Looking good! 

In 2 weeks we should be in the clear, hoping for no late cold spells like last year.


----------



## Teal (Jan 30, 2014)

Beautiful photographs. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## jrhoto (Mar 2, 2009)

Looks like they wintered well.

ww.poorvalleybeefarm.com


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

nic pics! what kind of camera are you using?


----------



## Mountain Man (Aug 26, 2013)

is that Dadant winter patties? my bees love them


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

Wonderful Photography. The bees are looking good. They look like my hives did about 2 or 3 weeks ago. Most if my hives now have over 5 frames of brood and building. It starts to happen fast now. If your weather remains good you will be doing inspections in a couple of weeks. As for us, we have not had any real cold to speak of since the first of the year. We are setting new record highs for temperature every day. Now that we are in March the temperatures we are seeing are starting to close the gap with what is average. I saw some sort of tree in full bloom the other day. Not sure what type of tree it was but that does not usually happen around here until mid April or even May here. Same story as last year. everyone else is getting frozen and we set here with a bonus spring.


----------



## Homemaid (Sep 4, 2013)

Great pictures. Love to see healthy happy bees.


----------



## pen (May 17, 2013)

squarepeg said:


> nic pics! what kind of camera are you using?


Wife took those, she shoots Canon T3i and 60D with various Canon and Tamron lenses. Beyond that and I don't have a clue 



Mountain Man said:


> is that Dadant winter patties? my bees love them


Yep, the bees do seem to love them. I tried one, brown sugar with a hint of citrus. Not bad at all.



Daniel Y said:


> Wonderful Photography. The bees are looking good. They look like my hives did about 2 or 3 weeks ago. Most if my hives now have over 5 frames of brood and building. It starts to happen fast now. If your weather remains good you will be doing inspections in a couple of weeks. As for us, we have not had any real cold to speak of since the first of the year. We are setting new record highs for temperature every day. Now that we are in March the temperatures we are seeing are starting to close the gap with what is average. I saw some sort of tree in full bloom the other day. Not sure what type of tree it was but that does not usually happen around here until mid April or even May here. Same story as last year. everyone else is getting frozen and we set here with a bonus spring.


Unfortunately the warm up was shortlived. Back to low single digits, a half inch of ice and 5 inches of snow last night. Won't be above freezing again for days. One of the longest coldest winters in a long time for KY.


----------



## 22DPac (Jun 24, 2012)

great pics!!


----------

